# IVF using embryoscope or blastocyst transfer



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi all
I am completely new to this.
We start IVF this Monday the 16th of May  
Today we have received information about blastocyst transfer and embroscope. 
This first cycle is NHS funded with the extra costs to us for the optional 2 extra treatments.  I Am more than prepared to have more than one cycle if we are unsuccessful. 
My question is do we try all the added extras with our first go to give it the best chance of working or wait and see what happens in this first cycle?

Does anyone have any experience of these treatments you could share with me.

My story is trying to conceive for 2 years with 1 miscarriage after 12 months of trying. I'm 29 have a low AMH of 11 and high FSH of 9.5.

Thank you and look forward to responses.

Thanks 
Helen x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Blastocyst transfer is delaying transfer until day 5 - success rates higher as it means the embryologist has only the strongest embryos to choose from & will have observed how they developed. In general only 2/3 of embryos make it to blastocyst stage so clinics will want you to have 5 or more embryos to start to be sure there's some left by day 5. If you've less embryos then there's not an issue it will just mean there's no need to wait longer to see which of the embryos is best one to chose.
I am surprised this isn't included in your NHS treatment as standard as its benefits are applicable to all treatments - assuming enough embryos. If not enough embryos you will have earlier transfer & should get refunded the blastocyst cost. For my private cycles we've always paid for this on top as it requires longer storage & observation of the embryos.
If you've got the money then I'd say this is worth doing - even on first cycle - as gives you best chance of selecting a good embryo.


The embryo scope isn't recommended by my clinic as beneficial for first cycle and/or people who've not had several unsuccessful cycles. It's basically a machine where your embryos are stored with a video camera that's constantly monitoring development.
I think this isn't really something you need to spend money on at this stage.


Hope you have a successful cycle xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

We just had one funded cycle so we decided to give it our best shot and have all the extras so if it didn't work we'd know we had done everything we could. We had blastocyst transfer included and paid extra for an endometrium scratch, embryo glue and embryoscope. I'm almost 8 weeks pregnant now so it was worth it!


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

That's fantastic crystal daisy. Congratulations yes I was thinking that were my thoughts try everything on the first go. So many decisions to make. 
How was egg collection that's what worries me the most.


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you for your info and advice fiffi it's all very helpful thanks x


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

We go today for our baseline scan and we've added on the embryoscope and the embryoglue.  I know that doesn't really help you as I don't have a success story, but just wanted you to know, we've gone all out first time!! At the end of it, I want to be able to say at least we tried everything. 
Xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi 

Def go for the blastocyst transfer , this will be very important . We only had three fertilise but still went to blastocyst - all three went to blast. We didn't have embryoscope, wasn't offered. How much is it? If it's not that much (my clinic was very expensive for this) then go for it! 

Don't worry about ec, I had ga for mine and it was the best feelin ha! Woke up after a lovely sleep. 

Also I was almost exactly the same age as u and had exactly the same amh and fsh and my clinic we not concerned at all, I'm fact I was able to egg share. We got pregnant on our first time so good luck! Xxxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Wood29 said:


> That's fantastic crystal daisy. Congratulations yes I was thinking that were my thoughts try everything on the first go. So many decisions to make.
> How was egg collection that's what worries me the most.


I was completely asleep for egg collection so it was absolutely fine! I was lying on the table chatting to the nurses and the next thing I remember they were waking me up. I wasn't in pain afterwards either, it's really nothing to worry about. xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

crystaldaisy said:


> Wood29 said:
> 
> 
> > That's fantastic crystal daisy. Congratulations yes I was thinking that were my thoughts try everything on the first go. So many decisions to make.
> ...


By the way I didn't have general anesthetic but whatever it is they gave me to 'make me feel sleepy' as they put it completely knocked me out.


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Michelle complete know what you mean and that's what I'm thinking now. Good look with it all. 

Kdjames it is £800 spoke to the clinic today and I like the idea that they are not interrupted at all. 

I don't have to decide about blastocyst until we know what they are like etc x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Wood29 said:


> Thanks Michelle complete know what you mean and that's what I'm thinking now. Good look with it all.
> 
> Kdjames it is £800 spoke to the clinic today and I like the idea that they are not interrupted at all.
> 
> I don't have to decide about blastocyst until we know what they are like etc x


That's expensive! It was £400 in our clinic xx


----------



## Michelle86 (Aug 18, 2015)

I've probably thrown away £750 but I just couldn't say no.  We have just done our first injection tonight and onto the two tomorrow.  Good luck with whatever you choose! Xx


----------



## Wood29 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Michelle think we are going for it. 
I wonder why prices are so different? 

How was your first injection only a week in us then x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Michelle86 said:


> I've probably thrown away £750 but I just couldn't say no. We have just done our first injection tonight and onto the two tomorrow. Good luck with whatever you choose! Xx


I was the same, I had to try everything that had any hint of improving our chances!


----------

